

A once-unthinkable choice for amputees - ValentineC
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/health/losing-more-to-gain-more-amputees-once-unthinkable-choice.html

======
_pius
Great story. Reminded me of this TED talk by Aimee Mullins:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ0iMulicgg>

